# Ferry France to Uk



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

We are looking to return to UK possibly later this week returning to France December.

The Ferry sites are a bit confusing as they don't actually state which routes are open. 

Anyone know which routes are operating?

We are in Spain but have our Dog so no chance on Bilbao/Santander.

It's a bit of an emergency and we don't really want to drive to Calais Ferry or Tunnel.

Many Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

at least one goes to portsmouth daily - check out Brittany ferries


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Why do you say no chance from Bilbao/Santander?

Are there no dog spaces left or is there another reason?

Brittany Ferries sail from Le Havre to Portsmouth but it's not that much closer than Calais if you are driving from Spain

Cheers

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

There's availability on the Wednesday sailing Santander to Plymouth for large kennel. Best to phone them up and see what else may be on offer.

They also sail from St Malo and Caen. Graham


----------

